# About the Parvis culture



## Brabantia (Jan 21, 2010)

Regularly you show us pictures of nice big plants with numerous blossoming . These are often members of the subgenus Paphiopedilums as insigne, gratixianum, villosum ... hirsutissimum or their hybrids such as leeanum or nitens or more complex. Is it possible to let grow the same way Paphios of the subgenus parvisepalum like delenatii or vietnamense? I ask this question because often we show pictures of flowering plants of this subgenus with one or two stacks maximum. Is it problems to grow big clumps of Paphios of this subgenus? ... of course one plant in one pot!


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 21, 2010)

my first delenatii has quite a few growths on it, though it's only had two flowers at once (one per stem). could have more in following years; can't speak much for the rest except that some like armeniacum may spread all over and not grow in a tight clump like many other species


----------



## Rick (Jan 21, 2010)

Seems like we've seen a couple pictures of hanging baskets of armenicum with growths and flowers all over the place.

Leo will be the best person to weigh in on this one I bet.


----------



## parvi_17 (Jan 22, 2010)

Parvis will (or should) clump up after a while... most are just so slow growing you don't see a lot of clumps.


----------



## Bolero (Jan 22, 2010)

I must admit that although parvi's grow well here they can be a bit tricky with water even in summer. Most parvi's grow well during winter in cold and dry conditions in my experience but one watering at the wrong time can rot the growths and set them back, this can even happen in summer.

I have a Magic Lantern coming into flower but it should have 2 instead of one. One growth right in the middle of all the growths (about 6 growths I think) has rotted despite the very warm weather. But the growth at the edge of the plant is flowering really well, fingers crossed that when it opens it is a quality flower (it wasn't the first time).


----------



## Brabantia (Jan 23, 2010)

Bolero said:


> I have a Magic Lantern coming into flower but it should have 2 instead of one. One growth right in the middle of all the growths (about 6 growths I think) has rotted despite the very warm weather. But the growth at the edge of the plant is flowering really well, fingers crossed that when it opens it is a quality flower (it wasn't the first time).


That is exactly what I have also observed with my Magic Lantern and Paph Ho Chi Minh. The older growth ( the first) is brownish, and it is the reason that initiated this thread. It seems to me that with this subgenus it is difficult to hold big clumps.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jan 23, 2010)

Well, if it is any consolation, the ONLY pure parvi I have that has more than one lead is malipoense...

P. Deperle has multiple growths though, seems like a true clumper to me.


----------



## Paul (Jan 24, 2010)

I've never had more than 2 spikes on the same plant with my Parvis (delenati and vietnamense), but it's only a few years that I grow Paphs. Now some of them are initiating 2-3 growths in the same time so I think you must wait many years (I would say about ten years, will see later) to get big clumps with multiple spikes. Not the same with other groups that can quick make specimen plants...


----------



## emydura (Jan 24, 2010)

Same experience for me. It is not just the Parvi group though. Most species in the Barabata group won't clump for me.

David


----------



## wonderlen3000 (Jan 27, 2010)

I think some of the picture may be misleading because some grower tend to grow several plants into one basket/pot to make it as a specimen for the show or display propose. Parvi in general are very slow grower and unless your got the optimal greenhouse condition, most will never make a big clump like the villosum group. Also armeniacum, micranthum and malipoense has a habit of runners. emersonii normaly take 2-3 years to mature, and you be lucky to get it bloom every 2 years, let alone specimen. 

Keep in mind the villosum group normally take up to 2 years for the growth to mature, or normally bloom on the second year cycle so the group always send out tons of growth to compesate for the blooming cycle. Barbata group bloom every year, and can bloom on new growth that is less than one year old. All my barbata type - like dayanum, hookerae, purparantum bloom with growth that have only 2-3 leaf. 

But from Parvi group, the only species I had seen so far is delenatii and its hybrid like Magic Lantern, Norito Hasegawa, Ho Chin Ming, etc. that easily make into big clump in no time.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Dec 2, 2016)

I'm reviving this thread. 

The biggest one I've seen online is Malipoense with over a dozen flower spikes, and some with two flowers per spike. I think it was eastern Canada where it was presented. 

Memoria Larry Heuer with seven spikes was awarded at Ohio in 2012.

Memoria Larry Heuer x Magic Lanter with a bunch of spikes in Japan.

Lots of Micranthum with a bunch of spikes at once. Same with Delenatii, and their primary of Magic Lantern.
These I've seen in person. 

My plants:
Armeni White with over 30 growths. The most flowers it had was 8. 

Others that show early signs of clumping up. I go by plants that add a multiple new growths at a time as a first time blooming plant.

Armeniacum primary with hangianum & emersonii. and Norito Hasegawa. I think this has a lot to do with armeniacum's habit of throwing runners. 

Ho Chi Minh (I have two) are all a nice little clump. 

Overall, I do find them slower than others I grow.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 2, 2016)

There are posts here on STF, of Armenia cons with many blooms and delenatii with multiple blooms per influre. I'm sure if we look on Chinese websites we could find other Parvi's with big clumps.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Dec 2, 2016)

Anyone who knows such Chinese websites, please share here. 
A few websites that I do find usually show just the flowers. 
Japanese websites often show the entire plants. Also Russian websites.


----------



## Brabantia (Dec 2, 2016)

NYEric said:


> I'm sure if we look on Chinese websites we could find other Parvi's with big clumps.


May be there are plants picked in the wild?

Envoyé de mon Nexus 9 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## troy (Dec 2, 2016)

Ok


----------

